# What Can Be Used To Glue Styrofoam Together



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I need to make a cover for my 70g sump, it's loosing too much heat from the top and driving my electricity bill up like crazy. I got some styrofoam form HD to make a cover but they are not wide enough so I need to glue two pieces together, what glue should I use so its safe for my tank and it won't break apart later on? will silicone work?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Duct tape


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Some hardware stores sell a silicone glue that is safe for styrofoam. It works quite well actually.

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultView?D=972908&Ntt=972908&catalogId=10051&langId=-15&storeId=10051&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that was actually my first thought. 
the gap turns out to be just about 2"-3" and I found the small section of the old glass top of the 70g sump now everything fits fin without any tape or glue involved.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

VJventrella said:


> Some hardware stores sell a silicone glue that is safe for styrofoam. It works quite well actually.
> 
> http://www.homedepot...tk=P_PartNumber


Thanks for the info


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Hot glue would work fine though just don't use too much or it can melt the foam.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good ol' Elmer's School Glue works well too.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Silicone. Plexy top should keep heat in. Lowes has styro-foam sheets CHEAP. 4'x8' sheet could cover back, sides, & top for under 10$


----------

